# '57 Chrysler 300, MY WAY!



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I suppose this would be truly the first model I've completed in 27 years or so......(The sleigh was completed), BUT I can't really classify it a "Model" so........... 

Anyway.......























































Whats this? A DIFFERENT HOOD!?










YOU BET!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

A close up under the hood without either of the 2 hoods in place:










A LOT stuffed in that engine compartment, but looks GREAT even with the 392 Hemi and a twin turbo set up to boot!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

This definitely has your name written all over it ! :thumbsup: 
I have to admit that I generally like seeing these old cars built stock. But I really like the mods you've done. And the alternative hood is bad to the bone !!
Overall this car is just plain wicked !! Thanks for sharing !

And glad to see you here, :wave:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

DCH,
Yeah.....The kit came with a 392 Hemi in it, remember that tutorial I did on the twin-turbo set up and custom made unit? The engine in that tutorial, is SEEN here in its entirety!!!! I used the kit supplied 392 Hemi, added a bit of my own details to that engine and then went on to build the surrounding engine details....

The turbos, are in there and let me tell you, was a fun one to get ALL that in that engine compartment!!!!! I had to move the radiator and core support and that was it, getting the damned exhaust pipes in it was a BLAST tho! LOL

When I first entered the contest, it went something like this, see this '57 Chrysler 300? I'm gonna dump a 392 Hemi in from the days of drag racing in the late 50's to the demise in the early to mid 60's, plus lower the car, And I'm NOT cutting any holes in the hood to make it all fit! I did just that! I lowered the car, I did the twin turbo charged 392 Hemi from a picture of a REAL engine, and I kept the "stock" hood "whole" and added a second hood to have the hole for the shaker.....Plus I detailed the ever-lovin' crap outta the whole car!

I also did all the brake lines, all the fuel lines, as well as the rear shocks are my own make "coil overs", the interior, was a whole OTHER story.....The rear window package shelf, has real rabbit fur on it from my family's pet rabbit!!!!! (A trick to stand "Talus grass on a train layout was used to do that!) And a bit of Embossing powder and plain ole paint to get different textures inside the car, I also did some brush painted chrome as well as my FIRST TIME EVER using Bare Metal Foil for chrome.....

The contest started New Years Eve, and ends March 31st, and thats the day the judging starts over at Jerry's Cherry's Car Club..... I think I got a 9 page thread over there on this build! You can almost see how the whole car was built! Its part of the contest rules!

Yeah, I'm still here, on an off, I still got a model to build for one of Hobby Talks members here so. I'm fighting with the damned weather and being cold for paint work, and all so.. but thats all thats holding me back on that model so. cold weather!!!!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-Forgot to say, I generally agree with keeping old cars "stock" but this one was a chance to use my "want" of this:










I wanted to use that pic to make a model so bad and put it in a car it wasn't funny, BUT me liking "stock" NONE of the muscle cars were a good choice for that engine as really, its wasn't made in real life since around '59 or '60, as they were going to the poly Head and wedge motors just before the 426 Hemi came along is '64....

This '57 was stock with a 392 Hemi in, a Chrysler "Fire Power", that is exactly what you see in that "Hot Rod" picture! SO.......What a better way of getting both worlds? My '57 300, seen here!

Plus all the other little things I wanted to do to the model and keep it a sleeper looking car with the stock hood, but have a weekend warrior hood for the weekend races! With a lowered stance, and a low-profile tire set up with half decent lookin rims, yeah it turned out just as i wanted it too, even if the damn frame was twisted up like a pretzel! LOL


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

That's an absolutely wicked looking engine ! And you nailed it perfectly. I would love to see the thread on this build. How do I find it ???


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

DCH,
Here ya go man!

http://jerryscherrys.freeforums.net/thread/3222/chrysler-300-faster-pussycat-complete

Be nice to see ya join over at Jerry's Cherry's, its not just a forum tho, its an actual Model Car Club!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey thanks for the link :thumbsup: I followed the thread from start to finish, and enjoyed it.
It really is a great looking car. And it's the kind of car I like to see. Something that isn't your everyday build. I see guys building 55, 56, and 57 Chevys all the time. And it's not that they aren't good looking cars. But I like seeing something that's a bit out of the norm. Like the old Mopars, Oldsmobiles, and Mercurys.

Great Job !


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thanks man! I'm the same way too, something out of the ordinary......AND with a few "twists" along the way.....

I WISHED there were more offerings for the old Mopars.....As I would love to see a '58 Dodge D-500 or a '58 Dodge Coronet!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I would definitely like to see more old Mopar models. The 58 Coronet, and the59 Coronet as well. Both those cars had some real "attitude" to them.
It also wouldn't hurt my feelings to see a series of models done on some of the old concept cars.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-Now we're cookin with gas!!!!!! LOL

I would love to see some mid to late '50's Mopars as well as early 60's.....I LOVE the muscle cars from Mopar, but there are A LOT of them, they were almost targeted it seems.....Specially late 60's early 70's....BUT there were AWESOME 50's and 60's stuff, that was as good, just in a different sort of way! HELL, even some 4 door cars and wagons from ole Mopar would be awesome!

As for the concept car comments, yes, a few of those as well, there was at one time A LOT of the newer ones being made but as it seems that has stopped too in favor of the newer American "tuners" which, I'm not all that big on anyway, HELL when I built models many years ago, I don't think I EVER did a tuner, or an exotic, (UNLESS you call a Dodge Viper "Exotic" then yes I did exotic cars but only 2 of them the RT10, and the Coupe Viper are all I ever did.....Nothing else, I had Vettes I even did a '67 'Stang....BUT I then was Mopar involved so. and now its even worse..... 

I tell ya, I do however favor the "Coronet car line. most of them all had a "look" about them, my favorite goes to the '70 Coronet, or '70 Super Bee (same car) different trim level and engine options.....But I have found I favor them over all the other body lines of other Mopars or any car type for that matter. Plus, you could get a '70, 2 door, 4 door, or even a WAGON, with a 440 in it, or a slant 6, as they were "family cars". special order? You could have gotten the 426 Hemi as well! Be a FUN family car, huh?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Far out, man. I like the changes you made - groovy engine, man


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thanks Scoot! Was a bunch of fun building.....A LOT of work went into it to make that engine fit!


----------

